# Weight rating for glass shelves?



## PASodas

Picked up a pair of 2nd hand display cabinets recently.  Plan to fill with sodas, beers and hutches.  Anyone happen to know the weight rating for the glass shelves?  They measure 38"x11 1/2"x3/16" and have a groove cut for plates, supported at 4 corners.  Hate to see everything end up on the bottom shelf[].  Any help would be appreciated, Thanks!Jeff


----------



## hannahevan

Try this here http://www.dullesglassandmirror.com/glass-shelf-weight-load-calculator.aspx I bought 2- 1/2" thick tempered shelves from these guys for my milk collection and then stacked 2 of the thinner shelves together for piece of mind


----------



## cowseatmaize

I'd worry more about the pegs and wood or whatever holding the shelf glass than the glass itself, it should be good tempered stuff if it's original.Don't slam anything down on them though.


----------



## BillinMo

Ditto what Eric said.  I've never heard of a shelf breaking from weight on it, and I've seen cabinets like those loaded with insulators, which can be a pretty substantial amount of weight.  What usually fails is the shelf support.


----------



## hannahevan

Here's what I did, Used shelf brackets across the span also holds shelf holders in the hole, they already have a hole in them just put a small bolt  then screw washer and nut to hold it all together


----------



## PASodas

Thanks Hanna, will check out the website.  Unfortunately I can't use your engineered solution as one case is glass front, the other provides no support once doors are open (no vertical ribs) Good point Eric and Bill, my concern was the glass (it is original tempered) . . . never thought about those small supports. That's why the shelves are still empty . . . Love this site! Jeff


----------



## PASodas

According to website, shelves should hold just over 36 lbs . . . should suit my needs That's 9 lb/support . . . not unreasonable as this is oak and steel supports Thanks again!  Will post pics soon


----------



## sandchip

Looks like both cabinets have 3/8" thick glass to me.  I have a case almost identical to the tall one and never had a problem.  But if it's actually only 3/16" thick, I wouldn't risk putting anything of value on them.


----------



## PASodas

3/8" is correct, Jimbo


----------



## epgorge

Thanks for this post. I read it and looked at my glass display and noticed the shelve bowing a bit from the weight of my Nine, QT Lightning jars. I rearranged them but first took them outside and took some shots of them and then put them back in the bottom shelf and moved all the medicines up to the upper shelf. Tuckered me out but I am glad I did it. I took some shots of them before I moved them back and put them on the photo gallery. Thanks for the warning. http://www.antique-bottle...oid=751&albumid=38Ep


----------



## DeepSeaDan

I too would like to thank the good membership for this heads-up! Spent a few hours thinning the herd on various shelves - all look straight & true. The shelf supports are of good quality, thus I shall sleep better tonight.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Here is my antique China hutch. It has old wooden shelves with the grooves for standing plates. Over the years all the shelves are bowed. I thought about turning them upside down for a while. It's was like this when I got it. I like the feet. They look like duck feet grasping a ball.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe

Nice, some people would consider that a claw foot design,  Around the 1900's the claw was an alloy and the ball was glass


----------



## embe

And back to the original question, with glass shelves, trust your judgement  and multiply that by 2.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

DeepSeaDan said:


> I too would like to thank the good membership for this heads-up! Spent a few hours thinning the herd on various shelves - all look straight & true. The shelf supports are of good quality, thus I shall sleep better tonight.


There is a formula to determining the amount of weight a glass shelve can hold.
ROBBYBOBBY64 https://www.dullesglassandmirror.com/glass-weight-load-calculator


----------



## DeepSeaDan

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> There is a formula to determining the amount of weight a glass shelve can hold.
> ROBBYBOBBY64 https://www.dullesglassandmirror.com/glass-weight-load-calculator



Yes, I found that formula and calculated my shelves would support 14.4 pounds / shelf. After removing items from several of the shelves I'm now satisfied I'm well within the weight tolerance - thanks RB.


----------



## treeguyfred

I also calculated mine and my 3/16" shelves will hold 55# and my 1/4" will hold 82.5# so, I'm not concerned ... and I have been using my display in various locations for 7 years with no misfortune. I did put some plumbers putty under two flasks that wobble a little when I walk by heavy footed.
Thumbs up! ~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred

Hey bub, thanks for the link to the calculator!
It’s going to save a lot of ppl a lot of heartache!
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

treeguyfred said:


> Hey bub, thanks for the link to the calculator!
> It’s going to save a lot of ppl a lot of heartache!
> ~Fred


Anytime buddy! 
BUBRUB64. LOL!


----------



## yacorie

Just keep in mind that a lot of the stories of disasters start with the little pegs that hold the shelves.  A semi common occurrence is those pegs break out of the small hole they are in and/or come out somehow 

just another thing to check on


----------

